
The Skeleton in the Ketogenic Diet Closet: What the Promoters Leave Out - tangue
https://medium.com/thrive-global/the-skeleton-in-the-ketogenic-diet-closet-what-virta-health-mark-sisson-joseph-mercola-and-704fad8bffd7
======
masonic

      The findings included a baseline HgbA1C of 7.6% that fell by 1% 
    

No, it fell by over _13%_.

The author lacks basic math skills (or basic integrity), failing to
distinguish between percentage _points_ and overall percentage.

